# autosmart supplier?



## final-spin

im in moneymore and looking to know who my nearest supplier is?


----------



## Bbarnes

I know Stephen pollard serves belfast and lisburn, think hes from Newry direction but ive been told he drives all over


----------



## Sue J

final-spin said:


> im in moneymore and looking to know who my nearest supplier is?


If you send me a PM with your postcode then I can work out who is your local guy


----------



## tim

There is now a second guy in NI, but if your from around Belfast Stephen will be your man. 

Top bloke to boot!


----------



## KennyC

tim said:


> There is now a second guy in NI, but if your from around Belfast Stephen will be your man.
> 
> Top bloke to boot!


Michael Winters :thumb:

@ Final-spin, you have a pm


----------



## Sue J

tim said:


> There is now a second guy in NI, but if your from around Belfast Stephen will be your man.
> 
> Top bloke to boot!


There are 3 franchisees in NI. Send me a PM with your postcode and I can direct you to the right one for your area. 
thanks
Sue


----------



## Bbarnes

Does each franchisee work to a certain boundary? Its not a case that they would be competing with eachother for business is it?


----------



## chrisc

Bbarnes said:


> Does each franchisee work to a certain boundary? Its not a case that they would be competing with eachother for business is it?


yes each have a certain area


----------



## rickykvfb

Does anybody know who covers ballywalter/newtownards


----------



## paddyirishman

Brian Hall supplies around Toome/Magherafelt so id say he is your best bet


----------



## final-spin

got sorted, thanks guys...


----------



## mcglynn

Cfg

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

I called the autosmart bloke that does the Magherafelt area, I even offered to meet him in Castledawson, I asked him to call me. Heard nothing! Try Richie Mackie 07816 580473 he is the sales man for Elite and lives in Magherafelt.


----------

